# Notebook Akkus selbst erneuern



## MrBeen (8. Juli 2012)

Hat das schonmal jemand von euch erfolgreich gemacht.
Das Angebot an Zellen ist ja groß und das teure an den Akkus ist ja meistens die Ladeelektronik.
Austausch der Zellen sollte doch reichen oder?
Problem, die Dinger sind meistens verklebt.


----------



## MrBeen (10. Juli 2012)

keiner? kauft ihr euch immer neue teure Akkus?


----------



## drWatson (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
Wo findet man denn solche Lithium Zellen? (Ich habe mich damit noch nich befasst)
Ich finde aber, teure Akkus sind relativ.
Ich habe mir jetzt für mein Laptop einen no-name Ersatzakku geholt (der auch ohne Probleme bestens läuft):
ACER Aspire 5740, kompatibler Akku, LiIon, Standardkapazität akku-monster.de
49€ sind zwar nichts was man mal eben so schnell ausgibt, aber ich finde das geht schon.
Vor allem, wenn man 10€ drauflegt bekommt man doppelte Kapazität - so komme ich jetzt locker 6h ohne Steckdose hin...
Was kostet denn ein kompletter Satz Lithium-Zellen?


----------



## MrBeen (10. Juli 2012)

fur das Geld kannst du locker die originale Ladeelektronik behalten und super Markenzellen verbauen.
Die Frage ist halt, welche zellen sind Verbaut.
Vermute es sind 14500 oder 18650 oder sowas in der art. 
Die bekommt man recht günstig. Haben eine Spannung von 3,7V pro Stück

edit: das mit der Kapazität ist so ne Sache. Habe mir letztens 18650 Zellen bestellt. Angeblich mit 4000mAh. Naja wer es glaubt. Zwei hatten ca 1200mAh und zwei ca 800mAh. Nie wieder noname.
Dann welche von Panasonic gekauft. 2900mAh und gemessen 2900mAh


----------



## Abductee (10. Juli 2012)

Beim Amazon gibts auch Nachbauakkus mit einer deutschen Garantieleistung (kein Hongkonghändler aus Ebay).
Günstiger als Original und wenn was nicht passt schick ichs zurück.


----------



## MrBeen (10. Juli 2012)

habe mal recherchiert.

Bsp. DEll Akku für Z600
14,8V enspricht 4Lion Zellen in Reihe
2400mAh entspricht drei Reihen parallel
Preis ca50€, Zellenpreis ähnlich (es sei denn man nimmt noname Schrott)

Fazit: lohnt sich nicht

Aber: wenn man sich aus nem defekten Akku einen größeren baut und vielleicht nen ganzen Tag ohne Netzanschluss arbeiten möchte ist es wieder interessant. Der Ladeellektronik dürfte es meiner Meinung nach egal sein ob man drei parallel geschaltete Reihen oder 10 Reihen hat


----------



## drWatson (10. Juli 2012)

Als ich den Akku mit "doppelter Kapazität" gekauft habe,
stellte ich mich schon darauf ein, dass ich sicher nich doppelt so lange ohne Strom auskommme.
Aber ich bin echt positiv überrascht - keine Ahnung was da nun genau die Krux an der Sache ist.
Vielleicht altert der schneller, aber das werde ich ja noch erfahren 

Interessant ist die Tatsache aber schon, sich theoretisch selbst nen noch größeren Akku zu bauen.
Ich könnte mir jedoch vorstellen, dass die Ladesteuerung schon limitiert.
Ich meine, die Zellen benötigen ja einen Ladestrom mit gewisser Stromstärke, die ja bei Parallelschaltung höher ausfallen müsste...
Aber genau weiß ich's echt nicht, korrigiert mich, wenn's falsch ist.


----------



## MrBeen (10. Juli 2012)

eine Ladeelektronik mist IMHO nur die Akkuspannung, d.h sie läd so lange bis alle Zellen die Ladeschlussspannung von 4,2V erreicht haben.
Dauert dann natürlich dementsprechend. 
Die Restkapazität wird auch über die Akkuspannung ermittelt. 
Sollte also eigentlich alles kein Problem sein. Klar, der Ladestrom ist begrenzt, deshalb wartet man auch viel länger bis er voll ist.

Werde mal bei Gelegenheit so ein Teil bauen, am besten die Grundfläche vom Notebook und dann vollpacken mit Zellen 
Wird aber dann nicht billig wenn man 10-15Reihen Lion Zellen verbaut.


----------

